# Mitsubishi Babs Vol. I – The world's first high-speed strategic reconnaissance aircraft



## JoeP (Jul 1, 2022)

I am pleased to announce the release of my third book – *Mitsubishi Babs (Vol. I) – The world's first high-speed strategic reconnaissance aircraft* 

For more than eighty years the RAF has widely been credited with pioneering the first high-speed strategic reconnaissance missions, following the conversion of two Spitfire fighters in November 1939. And the subsequent adoption of RAF reconnaissance practices by the USAAF in 1942, has only served to reinforce the accepted Western history and chronology of such operations. My new series of books have been written to redress this imbalance and tell the true story behind the development and operational deployment of the world's first high-speed strategic reconnaissance aircraft, which began 6,000 miles further east and four years prior to the momentous events in Europe.

*Mitsubishi Babs (Vol. I) – The world's first high-speed strategic reconnaissance aircraft* (ISBN 9788366549739) reveals how in 1935, one farsighted officer in the Imperial Japanese Army not only conceived of a new and revolutionary operational requirement – high-speed Strategic Reconnaissance – he also outlined the design of a highly specialised, unarmed aircraft that would be capable of performing such missions across sovereign nations and deep into enemy held airspace, immune from interception by virtue of its high speed alone. This first volume tells the story of Japan's indigenous reconnaissance aircraft designs, set against the backdrop of international aerial reconnaissance capabilities of the 1930s and describes in detail how Mitsubishi's cutting-edge aeronautical developments of the period, allowed them to develop and deliver a world-class combat aircraft that confounded its critics and tormented its opponents. The book chronicles the operational history of the Ki-15/Type-97 Command Reconnaissance Plane (Allied codename Babs) in IJAAF service and also recounts the amazing story of the 1937 "Kamikaze" flight, from Tokyo to London in 94 hours, to celebrate the Coronation of George VI. The late Showzow (Shorzoe) Abe was so passionate in providing details for the "Kamikaze" flight chapter of the book that it is only fitting to name him as a co-author on this volume.
The 192 page hardback book containing over 100 photographs and (as you might expect, given my job) contains 62 pieces of all-new artwork and unit markings, many of which are full page in size.

*Volume II* of the series (which is already completed and with the publishers) tells the story of the Imperial Japanese Navy's flawed search for a land-based reconnaissance aircraft and its decision to ultimately adopt the Army's magnificent Ki-15 design as the C5M/Type-98 Reconnaissance Plane. This volume contains highly detailed technical descriptions of the entire Babs family of aircraft, outlining all of the airframe and systems details, modifications and cutaways, together with an illustrated pilot's operating manual, revised dimensions and performance figures, a production breakdown, plus Allied intelligence reports and memorabilia.
*Vol. II* will probably have a slightly higher page count as it includes over 100 photographs and an additional 100 pieces of new artwork, plus engineering drawings.

Enjoy

Giuseppe "Joe" Picarella

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 1, 2022)

Way cool.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bobolex (Jul 4, 2022)

Nice ! I did some fairly extensive research on the record flight of the Kamikaze for a modelling project (it's documented in part on scalemates.com). Is your book available in digital format too ? I'm in Europe and shipping might be a problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Juanita (Jul 4, 2022)

Nice work Joe

Juanita

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jul 4, 2022)

bobolex said:


> Nice ! I did some fairly extensive research on the record flight of the Kamikaze for a modelling project (it's documented in part on scalemates.com). Is your book available in digital format too ? I'm in Europe and shipping might be a problem.



Bookdepository have it listed but not yet in stock and postage is free to Australia so should also be free to Europe.






Free delivery worldwide on all books from Book Depository


Book Depository is the world's most international online bookstore offering over 20 million books with free delivery worldwide.




www.bookdepository.com





Amazon also have it and postage is free if you have Prime. Amazon has a delivery date

Amazon product


----------



## MiTasol (Jul 4, 2022)

Nice one Joe. Looking forward to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

